# The Jockey Club - one bedroom?



## chwclark (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm looking at The Jockey Club availability:

There are various one bedroom options and I'm confused about these two:

One bedroom: *sleeps 4 (privacy 2)* <--- (fewer points required)
vs. 
One bedroom: *sleeps 6 (privacy 4)*

I read one review on the RCI site saying to be aware of false advertising and that the one bedroom (sleeps 4 privacy 2) is basically just a studio.  They said they did ask for room change and the agent wouldn't move them.  Why wouldn't they just list studio units as studio?  Has anyone run into this problem before at the Jockey Club?

Also, about the Bellagio fountain view, has anyone gotten one of those units???  are they mostly 2-bedroom units?  or are there some one bedroom units as well? Should I book and then phone to request one of those units? 


Thanks


----------



## jancpa (Apr 4, 2013)

The one bedroom sleeps 6 has two beds in the bedroom.
The one bedroom sleeps 4 has a king size bed in the bedroom.

The two bedroom units are in the corners of each floor.  Half of all the rooms face north toward the Bellagio fountains, the others face south toward the blank wall of the Cosmopolitan Resort.

You would have better luck requesting a fountain view in a one bedroom simply because there are more of them.  (seventh floor or above in the Ascot Tower is the best.)


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2013)

chwclark said:


> I'm looking at The Jockey Club availability:
> 
> I read one review on the RCI site saying to be aware of false advertising and that the one bedroom (sleeps 4 privacy 2) is basically just a studio.  They said they did ask for room change and the agent wouldn't move them.  Why wouldn't they just list studio units as studio?  Has anyone run into this problem before at the Jockey Club?
> 
> ...



The 1BR units are not studio's as they have a seperate BR, LR and full kitchen. I have never seen a studio unit at JC and don't think there are many as most units are 1BR sleeps 4 and one BR sleeps 6.

Sometimes I wonder about some reviews that are just incorrect.

Regarding Bellagio views these are assigened at check in with owners getting first preference, ut it never hurts to ask before checking in.


----------

